
Waffen-SS Soldiers Guarded the Nuremberg Trials - vinnyglennon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qcEFnGeZ6A
======
qubex
They were Estonians pressed into service by Germany and who couldn’t be sent
back home because their territories had been occupied by the Soviet Union and
would have executed them.

So... just conscripts like any other, pressed into service by a power that was
eventually defeated, and put to use by the victor.

